# Anti-Fog glasses that actually work



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Like many I have tried various Anti-Fog safety glasses and all have failed and many were a joke, I tried yet another pair (inexpensive) from my local hardware store 2 weeks ago and to my shock they did not fog up. Thinking that this would only last an hour or 2, I was wrong, they were fog free all day! I decided that before I recommended them that I should give them a good test. The result was that after 80 hours of construction use (while wearing a mask) in some extremely humid weather in Southeast GA, they did not fog.... thought I would pass it along.


https://www.ussafetygear.com/product/7026/clear-temples-clear-premium-anti-fog


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy Hanna; only $4 a pair! That's a steal. I'm in if I can find a supplier up here.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Marco said:


> Like many I have tried various Anti-Fog safety glasses and all have failed and many were a joke, I tried yet another pair (inexpensive) from my local hardware store 2 weeks ago and to my shock they did not fog up. Thinking that this would only last an hour or 2, I was wrong, they were fog free all day! I decided that before I recommended them that I should give them a good test. The result was that after 80 hours of construction use (while wearing a mask) in some extremely humid weather in Southeast GA, they did not fog.... thought I would pass it along.
> 
> 
> https://www.ussafetygear.com/product/7026/clear-temples-clear-premium-anti-fog


Yeah, and here I just bought the Dewalt Goggles that were recommended last week. they were $10.00. These are more like safety glasses. Thanks for posting, I need a few more sets around at each machine anyway and that price is reasonable.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I ordered 2 pr. wow the shipping was 2.5 X the price of the glasses. They do look like they might hold the dust out with the seal around the rims.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

good find...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I queried them and yes, they do ship to Canada.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The gateway glasses are $11 on Amazon prime, so the shipping and handling is their profit. Look interesting, many different models.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Tom before I bought the Gateway glasses I looked for the pair you got from Rockler, the one's with the fan but they no longer carry them. Wearing a mask and safety glasses at the same time takes awhile to get used to but when the glasses fog up..... I couldn't wear both of them properly at the same time.


----------



## BrianWansle (Jan 7, 2020)

I ended up with a pair of glasses from Dewalt. They are protective glass but still have good anti-fog ability


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a pair of Nocry glasses. They have passed all my anti-fog tests. I'm very satisfied


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Walter; if I hadn't said welcome before, Welcome!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Same What Dan Said,Welcome, glad to have you here on the forum.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

WalterVandervort said:


> I have a pair of Nocry glasses. They have passed all my anti-fog tests. I'm very satisfied


Which model did you get,Walter?
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tee shirts also! 
https://info.ussafetygear.com/eb061...8YcA&utm_content=89566724&utm_source=hs_email


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 8, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> Which model did you get,Walter?
> Herb


I use those


----------

